# Slight boot problem?



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm getting a smidget of heel lift on my boots after riding them for around 2 days, the problem becomes magnified when doing toe side skidded turns at high speeds on steeps.

I have heat moldable boots which I haven't heat molded yet. Boots are rome libertines?

Would I go about fixing this by...

1. j bar then heat mold?
2. heat mold then try j bar if necessary?

3. any 3rd option here?

--Edit--

Just read more here, looks like as to my suspicion, heat molding will NOT make it better?
If I just ride it, will it be the the exact same or better than heat molding them? (molding it slowly via just using them vs heat mold)

I guess I'm going to use j bars for the heel lift problem?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Get rid of the stock footbeds and put some Superfeet in there. If possible, try and find some after market J-bars to put in and get some heel shims to put in there as well. Other than that, you're pretty much hooped, unless the store has an exchange policy on boots so that will allow you to get something smaller.


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

where does the j bar go? i dont' see/feel anyplace for them to "velcro" on to (rome libertine boots)


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

j bars go on the outside of the liner above your ankle bones...the round ones that poke out on both sides. usually they're just self adhesive and stick on the liner.

i would try new insoles before anything. even with out heel lift you should get proper insoles...like superfeet. they make your boots more comfortable and supportive and because they take up room in the boot they might help your heel lift.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Heat mold only packs out. You're not going to get much benefit from heat molding something that's already too large.


----------

